# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Diffrence entre url Relatif et url Absolue

## menzlitsh

Bonjour tout le monde,

C'est quoi la diffrence entre url relatif et url absolue, quand est ce que je dois utiliser l'un et quand est ce que je dois utiliser l'autre

merci pour votre aide

----------


## Fench

En direct live



> URL absolues et relatives
> 
> Lorsque vous entrez une URL dans le panneau URL, vous pouvez spcifier une URL absolue ou relative :
> 
>     * Si vous tablissez un lien vers une page Web n'appartenant pas  votre site, vous devez spcifier une URL absolue.
>     * Par contre, si vous tablissez un lien vers une page Web figurant dans votre site, vous pouvez spcifier une URL absolue ou relative.
> 
> Les URL absolues sont des adresses URL compltes, incluant le protocole de serveur (qui est gnralement http:// pour les pages Web). Par exemple, http://www.macromedia.com/fr/support est l'URL absolue de la page Web du Centre d'assistance de Macromedia Fireworks. Les URL absolues restent prcises, quel que soit l'emplacement du document source, mais le lien est rompu si le document cible est dplac.
> 
> ...

----------


## DevServlet

C'est simple, c'est pareil qu'un chemin relatif et un chemin absolu, relatif c'est par rapport  l'application dans laquelle tu te trouves, dans un contexte(une webapp si tu veux) prcis si tu veux faire appels aux fonctionnalits du mme contexte tu fais du relatif c'est  dire tu n'as pas besoin pour appel d'une page de mettre l'url complte mais juste l'identifiant de la page  appeler, ton serveur d'application fais le reste, mais si d'un contexte tu veux faire appel  un service d'une autre appli tu fais le chemin complet, donc de l'url absolue.

----------


## menzlitsh

Merci pour vos rponses, mon problme et le suivant  partir de mon application je veux accder sur une autre application web dploy sur le mme serveur

j'utilise la faon suivante :

request.getContextPath()+"/.."+absoluteLinks.get("mysite.perso")

le problme c'est que la mthode request.getContextPath() 
peut retourner soit :
http://localhoste:8080/myappli/
soit 
http://localhoste:8080/myappli/domaineA

du coup, j'aurai pas toujours un lien correcte,

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Fench

getContexPath retourne le chemin de la servlet encours donc effectivement celui ci change en fonction de l'tat de l'application.

Tu peux prendre getRealPath qui est telle que:


```

```

qui te donnera le chemin absolu de ton application ...

----------

